# flux: normal transit time



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Is the normal transit time for gastro scintigraphy approx 70 hours plus or minus 30, as I read in an abstract? I had passed ALL the radioactive stuff (in the water) by 8:30 a.m., well within what I looked up. Plus, why am I getting D now if I have colonic inertia (lil ole me tends to panic & has a great deal of stress in her life--largely self-created)


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

By the way, you should know neither the Dr. nor his nurse will return my calls about pain and I saw in my chart, "calls repeatedly."


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I thought it was already settled that you don't have inertia.Do you have a followup appointment? If so, then I would suggest just waiting until then.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

The tech said normal transit time was 3 days--it took me 8 a.m. on the 4th


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I don't recall what their standard deviations were, but this doesn't sound off by more than one. So I would consider that normal. Do you have the actual report?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Yes, I got good news yesterday! I have normal colonic transit time but severe pelvic floor dysfunction. This does not explain the constant pain I am in in the pelvic/bowel area. My GI guy wants me off all psychiatric meds (the pschiatrist agrees)


----------

